

A Tune Per Day side-project launched.  - ddropp
http://atuneperday.com

======
tomjen3
Hmm this doesn't seem that usefull. Groveshark, last.fm and spotify all have
data on their users so they are able to make informed guesses as to what songs
their users might like.

As far as I can see, that site simply suggest the same song to everybody?

If so, how does that differ from listening to radio?

~~~
cdcarter
Similarly, does it make sense to be showing off music that's currently the
number one song on the Spotify chart? None of the songs so far were ones that
I'd have needed help discovering.

~~~
ddropp
In some countries Spotify is not available. This is to just share tracks with
people.

------
54mf
So you got permission from the artist and/or label to post that, right?
Because major record labels love people posting MP3s without DRM online. Gotye
has the #1 song in the US right now, and is on Universal. Can't possibly go
wrong.

~~~
ddropp
I mainly use MP3s that are hosted on other sites so I just use this link. I
think they can't accuse me for something in that away.

------
zapt02
Sounds nice, but what dashboard? I think you mean Tumblr but it's really
unclear, I don't use Tumblr and it took me a couple of minutes to understand
your phrasing.

~~~
ddropp
Dashboard is something like your facebook feed. (I hope you have a facebook
account so you can understand:D)

------
abuiles
Great project! could you please post to twitter or something like that?

~~~
ddropp
Here you go my friend, <http://twitter.com/atuneperday>

------
hhaid
good job :) i had a similar idea about a year ago, but never got around to
actually implement it, good job on your project :D

------
cynusx
congratulations!

~~~
ddropp
Thank you!:D

